# Help me choose my boat



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Guys I'm buying a used boat. Don't know anything about these two boats. I gotta choose one. Both owner claim to be kept well maintained.2001/ 22' Triton is only used twice a year. Motor on the Triton only got 179 hours on it.Kenner is a 2004/21" and is also well maintain. Anyone had prior experience with these boats please share with me your input. Don't know much about these boats. At this point I'm just looking for which hull is better. Both are tunnel hulls. Input on engines is welcome too.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Heres the motor pics


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

I'm not much of a boat person, but both looks great. Let me know when you ready to take us out to slay some stripers or hybrids. LOL JK.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

*I love my Triton 202...*

and haven't found anything I didn't like about it! Same Engine! Handles rough water great!


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

tbone2374 said:


> and haven't found anything I didn't like about it! Same Engine! Handles rough water great!


It's got a 200 horsepower saltwater Edition motor on it T-Bone not 150


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Here's looking at the other side.


----------



## igo320 (May 17, 2005)

Kenner with the Merc would be my choice. EFI's aren't the most efficient but they are a rock solid engine. They are loud.
Good luck.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Are you planning on in the water tests?


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Whitebassfisher said:


> Are you planning on in the water tests?


No sir, just water hose and crank the engine on.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Here''s some better pics of the Kenner.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Here are better pics of the Triton. Thumping stick is included !! I'm kinda leaning on the Triton. You cannot find a speck of rust on these two boats looking at them pics.


----------



## SCP (Jun 17, 2017)

Both are great boats but do yourself a favor and Google the Evinrude and you will probably read a lot of negatives. The 175 fict was one of the most problematic engine Evinrude made.


----------



## SCP (Jun 17, 2017)

Here is a Triton I saw on Texas Bowhunter that looks really clean, I do not know anything about it just passing it on:

*99 Triton 22 bayflight 08 225 optimax* 
Battleship grey 1999 *Triton* Bayflight, 08 Mercury 225 optimax 250 hours, jack plate, 12" hummingbird HD GPS/Fishfinder with side scan, 10' blade power pole with sea monster pump and remotes, motor guide trolling motor w/ and entire spare 2nd motor, completely re done aluminum trailer with torsion axles. I just had the entire boat re wired, new batteries, trailer completely re built have invoices to show all work done. I absolutely love this boat, it runs great, and is in great shape for a 99 model hull. Wanting to down size being I typically fish alone, as well as want a rig to duck hunt out of.
21k obo 409-718-8623 txt or call Ryan


----------



## WineyFishrman (Aug 5, 2011)

I'm not a fan of that omc engine on the triton.

That kenner with the 200 would be my vote, it has the tunnel and the 200 will get you around fast, trailer looks almost new, layout is great. I would swap out the bench helm for a leaning post setup add a t top and your good to go.

Spend the 150 to get engine diagnosis & hours, you wont regret it

Good luck


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Alright Kenner it is !!!!
Love my Kenner and very dry boat


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Thanks guys !! Going to see the Kenner tommorow.


----------



## jas415 (May 25, 2009)

*Boats*

I have a Triton 191LTS with saltwater Merc 150 on it. I am exceptionally happy with the boat and the layout. It will hit about 51-52 with just me in it. I really like the layout of the Kenner over the Triton in your pics. Seems to be more accommodating.


----------



## ML56 (Dec 30, 2008)

Bruce, I will not buy a boat without at least a 15-30 min on the water run. I got burnt twice just running them on water hose. On the hose, the water pump can be shot, or engine can build heat to point of overheating, and you'll never see it because water is under constant pressure(higher than pump puts out) and is cold as it enters motor. I also had one that ran sweet and smooth on the hose, but had issues when under a load, and trying to propel weight of hull out in lake. That one was a bad power pack $$$. Do yourself a favor and get it checked out on the water. If a boat is all it is promised to be, the owner will not balk at the shake down run. I'm very happy with my 21'6" Kenner, with composite transom and stringers, you will not have a rotting wood issue as the hull ages. Both boats are probably full stainless on rails, hinges, screws and such so they shouldn't have rust. My boat has the saltwater edition engine, but the thermostats are not corrosion proof, I had a heat issue due to thermostat corroding and restricting water flow to point of sporadic overheat alarms, new thermostats put things back on track. Other than that absolutely no bad mechanical issue with Merc 150. When I bought my Kenner I ended up having to get a bigger truck with more engine in it. I almost ruined a Ford F150 with a six cylinder engine, pulling the heavy boat up the ramp. My top fuel economy with a 150 Merc is 3 mpg at about 3500 rpm 25 mph, wide open throttle gets 1-1.2 mpg 42 mph. Would be happy to let you drive/ride on mine to have an idea if other boat is up to snuff on water test.-Mike


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

SCP said:


> Both are great boats but do yourself a favor and Google the Evinrude and you will probably read a lot of negatives. The 175 fict was one of the most problematic engine Evinrude made.


I had not noticed the model year.  This is ^^ absolutely right!!!
The FICHT engine is what bankrupted Evinrude due to being so problematic and warranty losses. They were bought out by Bombardier because of it. I would RUN from the FICHT.


----------



## Barbarian (Feb 12, 2009)

Kenner for sure. Motor is a big reason. But I think the Kenner will be a much drier ride - just look at the bow area. I've been in that Kenner hull many many times and the ride is very very good. The triton will probably be smooth, but my guess is a lot of spray will come up and over. I also think the Kenner will hold its value much better. The Triton LTS series are great boats/hulls but this is not the LTS.


----------



## Moose2 (Feb 9, 2017)

buy the kenner! stay away from the ficht evinrude


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Man, I tell ya you guy on this forum is of great HELP. Not only Y'all good at catching fish but also good at giving advice. I will defiantly go with the Kenner, now that I've heard all Y'alls comments. And Thanks, ML !! taking it for a spin on the water is good advice. It's a big investment for me and I think the least the owner can do is take me out for a test drive. The boat is in Galveston and is going to go get a visual checkout later today, then maybe a test run before I close the deal.


----------



## 3StoogesFishing (May 4, 2010)

Bruce,

I would go with the Kenner. They are a well made boat and they ride very nice. You will be very happy with the Kenner.


----------



## OutlawDave (Mar 1, 2017)

Im with ML ... a simple hose test wont let you know the condition of the motor other than "Yea it starts". In the water is the only way to load it up and see if the thing overheats, cant achieve max rpm or generally wore out


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Having bought a few boats, I will and would never make a purchase like that, without a compression test, by a boat mechanic, of your choice...


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

tbone2374 said:


> Having bought a few boats, I will and would never make a purchase like that, without a compression test, by a boat mechanic, of your choice...


Anyone know of a good mechanic that can do this check for me in or around Galveston ?


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Thanks for the advice tbone. Gonna take it to Finish Line Marine Inc in Galveston for a complete check of the outboard engine. They can even hook up the computer and get a complete history of the engine i was told. Like total hours on that engine etc... etc...


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

brucevannguyen said:


> Anyone know of a good mechanic that can do this check for me in or around Galveston ?


Evans Marine, same as Boat Werx of Texas, is in Bacliff. Tell them you want in checked out before you buy.


----------



## TheGoose (Jan 22, 2006)

One thing to remember about the Kenner boats is that around 2003 they stopped being made in the original kenner factory and started being made at the tracker boat factory. They were kenner in name only, not the same boat from previous. I'm not saying they were bad, just not the same. How much is each boat?


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

TheGoose said:


> One thing to remember about the Kenner boats is that around 2003 they stopped being made in the original kenner factory and started being made at the tracker boat factory. They were kenner in name only, not the same boat from previous. I'm not saying they were bad, just not the same. How much is each boat?


Good to know. Good info for the buying public

20,000 for Triton and 18,500 for Kenner


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

Bruce, be aware of the Evinrude on that Triton. The Ficht is known to be the probably the worst outboard put on the market. They have a history of issues, and are the reason OMC went out of business. My vote is the Kenner!


----------



## Snookered (Jun 16, 2009)

I have not been in a Triton, but have been in several Kenners....decent boats for sure...

however, between the motors, can't you find a boat with a Yamaha on it? but yeah, merc over those white motors...
snookered


----------



## Rangerharley1959 (Jul 5, 2013)

Bruce,I had to have my Ficht computer upgraded to an E-tec. Lots of starting and running problems. It was done in Canada, it also took a few weeks to get it do. It work great after that. Cost about $2,000.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Well I had every intention to buy this guy boat boat. I told him I would come take a look tomorrow and close the deal if I liked the boat and he's nowhere to be found. Left him a message and not even a message replied back hey I sold the boat sorry, or hey I decided to keep the boat. I would of been OK with that.Guess he changed his mind and don't wanna sell his boat or something. Anyway since he didnt answer got a better deal else where.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

A very nice gentleman understanding my needs and gave me a deal I just couldn't refuse. Thanks!! You ou know who you are if you're reading this Mr. J.


----------



## ranger374v (Dec 23, 2010)

Bruce maybe is not might to be i see some better deal in this forum just keep looking. There a 2008 blue wave with a 150 Suzuki four stroke low hrs for 17.5$ u might want to check it out. In classified. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

ranger374v said:


> Bruce maybe is not might to be i see some better deal in this forum just keep looking. There a 2008 blue wave with a 150 Suzuki four stroke low hrs for 17.5$ u might want to check it out. In classified.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Ranger I already got a 21-footer waiting for me to take out anytime I wish. Next time you hear from me looking it's gonna be me looking for a new boat.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

ranger374v said:


> Bruce maybe is not might to be i see some better deal in this forum just keep looking. There a 2008 blue wave with a 150 Suzuki four stroke low hrs for 17.5$ u might want to check it out. In classified.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's sold


----------



## ranger374v (Dec 23, 2010)

Nice canâ€™t wait to see u in the water. I might have to call u up to book a trip with u soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

I have a 96 Kenner with a 97 Evinrude 115 and love the set up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

ranger374v said:


> Nice can?t wait to see u in the water. I might have to call u up to book a trip with u soon.
> 
> Yeah see you on the water and not in the watr Lol !! Stripes and hybs are a lot easier to catch once you understand their patterns and the sonar a bit. I can assist you on that.


----------

